# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Coworker with hair loss.  Should I get involved?

## Notcoolanymore

I have been thinking about this topic for about a week now.  Maybe some of you can chime in with your experiences and thoughts.

I have this coworker that recently buzzed his head and I noticed his extensive hair loss.  He covered it up pretty well before with a comb over.  I did notice his crown loss prior to him buzzing his head, but didn't realize how bad the loss really was.  I would say he is diffused NW4, in his early thirties.  This coworker and I aren't close friends or anything like that, we just talk here and there.

Do you guys think I should get involved and tell him about available treatments?  Should I just leave it alone and not get him involved in all this insanity?  Have any of you ever given unsolicited hair loss advice?  Maybe it is too late to save my coworker, but what about earlier norwoods?  What is the protocol on giving hair loss advice?

I wish somebody would have given me advice years ago.  A family member, friend, casual acquaintance, anybody.  What do you guys think?

----------


## ryan555

Are you being serious?  No, you should not approach him about his hair loss.  He might not care at all, in which case you will be perceived as nosy and rude.  If he is self conscious about it, he doesn't want you bringing attention to it.  He has the Internet, if he's worried about it there is a plethora of publicly available information for him to find on his own.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I am serious.  You are probably right about him not caring, but it's hard to tell.  If you sport a comb over you definitely are not proud of being bald.  Him buzzing his head might be a sign that he has come to grips with it, but maybe not.  I have been buzzing my head for close to 10 years and still care about hair loss.  I understand what you are saying about available information on the internet, but not everybody knows about forums such as these.  

Thanks for the response though.  I will definitely take it under advisement.

----------


## Jcm800

Funny you should ask this,  this week I approached a guy at work and asked him he felt about his thinning hair, as mine is too, We laughed about it, he denied it's thinning, and we left it at that. He claimed it wasn't a big deal.

----------


## ryan555

> I am serious.  You are probably right about him not caring, but it's hard to tell.  If you sport a comb over you definitely are not proud of being bald.  Him buzzing his head might be a sign that he has come to grips with it, but maybe not.  I have been buzzing my head for close to 10 years and still care about hair loss.  I understand what you are saying about available information on the internet, but not everybody knows about forums such as these.  
> 
> Thanks for the response though.  I will definitely take it under advisement.


 If he doesn't know how to Google "hair loss treatments," then there is no helping him.  Trust me, if he's concerned about it, he will seek out and find information.  By the way, how would this be different than going up to an overweight person and giving them fitness advice?  I say mind your own business.  If nothing else, it's a really bad idea to get personal with coworkers.

----------


## Jcm800

It all depends Ryan,  I know the guy I asked quite well, I weighed it up, and no offence was taken..

----------


## rhysmorgan

> I have been thinking about this topic for about a week now.  Maybe some of you can chime in with your experiences and thoughts.
> 
> I have this coworker that recently buzzed his head and I noticed his extensive hair loss.  He covered it up pretty well before with a comb over.  I did notice his crown loss prior to him buzzing his head, but didn't realize how bad the loss really was.  I would say he is diffused NW4, in his early thirties.  This coworker and I aren't close friends or anything like that, we just talk here and there.
> 
> Do you guys think I should get involved and tell him about available treatments?  Should I just leave it alone and not get him involved in all this insanity?  Have any of you ever given unsolicited hair loss advice?  Maybe it is too late to save my coworker, but what about earlier norwoods?  What is the protocol on giving hair loss advice?
> 
> I wish somebody would have given me advice years ago.  A family member, friend, casual acquaintance, anybody.  What do you guys think?


 He's dealing with it in the best way possible. Your approach is to recommend highly ineffectual treatments to someone who has accepted their situation.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I have been thinking about this topic for about a week now.  Maybe some of you can chime in with your experiences and thoughts.
> 
> I have this coworker that recently buzzed his head and I noticed his extensive hair loss.  He covered it up pretty well before with a comb over.  I did notice his crown loss prior to him buzzing his head, but didn't realize how bad the loss really was.  I would say he is diffused NW4, in his early thirties.  This coworker and I aren't close friends or anything like that, we just talk here and there.
> 
> Do you guys think I should get involved and tell him about available treatments?  Should I just leave it alone and not get him involved in all this insanity?  Have any of you ever given unsolicited hair loss advice?  Maybe it is too late to save my coworker, but what about earlier norwoods?  What is the protocol on giving hair loss advice?
> 
> I wish somebody would have given me advice years ago.  A family member, friend, casual acquaintance, anybody.  What do you guys think?


 Let him be if you are not friends. Most likely outcome....he will not take advantage of advice. + is he the type to use it against you later? "This guy tried to talk to me about baldness pills, he takes them" etc

I started a thread in Rants about a NW5 coworker who has been at my work longer than me but gets treated like crap. I keep expecting him to get fired but he still f*cking works there. He has other problems besides hair (does not take great care of himself in general + kind of awkward socially) but for awhile his situation was making my hair anxiety much worse
I have never even considered giving him advice on his appearance or hair, he is smart enough to use Google as ryan555 has said

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> *If he doesn't know how to Google "hair loss treatments," then there is no helping him.  Trust me, if he's concerned about it, he will seek out and find information.*  By the way, how would this be different than going up to an overweight person and giving them fitness advice?  I say mind your own business.  If nothing else, it's a really bad idea to get personal with coworkers.


 I see your point, but it is not always this simple.  Keep in mind that I have seen two different doctors that told me there was nothing I could do about my hair loss.  I could be wrong, but I will assume that these doctors are intelligent enough to use google, since they did graduate from medical school.  Also, I have heard Spencer K. mention a few times that people who are pretty well off(millionaires) are asking him for hair loss advice, so it is not always the case that if you are uninformed, then you must be an idiot.

I didn't treat my hair loss for years.  I definitely heard about available treatments, just didn't think they were worth a damn.  It wasn't until I got desperate that I actually started doing research and found this forum.

To respond to your question about giving an overweight person fitness advice, I could see it not being offensive in certain circumstances.  If a person that was out of shape him/herself, I think it would go over better.  The same goes for people who are losing hair.  I wouldn't personally be offended if a person suffering from hair loss approached me and discussed treatments.  There are ways to try to help people without coming across as a D-bag.  You don't have to give help by saying: "Damn you fat f***, you need to hit the gym" or "hey kojak, get a wig".

Lastly, I agree 100% about getting personal with coworkers.  Even the most simple innocent comment can get your a$$ fired.

----------


## Jcm800

It depends. I was one to one with a thinning guy my age. Next day a girl at work pointed at my crown, to let me know I'm thinning. Like I needed reminding, that just fkn hurt and upset me deep down, I just smiled and tried to forget it. But it'll bug me forever now. She doesn't realise just how much that did hurt.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Let him be if you are not friends. Most likely outcome....he will not take advantage of advice. + is he the type to use it against you later? "This guy tried to talk to me about baldness pills, he takes them" etc
> 
> I started a thread in Rants about a NW5 coworker who has been at my work longer than me but gets treated like crap. I keep expecting him to get fired but he still f*cking works there. He has other problems besides hair (does not take great care of himself in general + kind of awkward socially) but for awhile his situation was making my hair anxiety much worse
> I have never even considered giving him advice on his appearance or hair, he is smart enough to use Google as ryan555 has said


 Interesting point about possibly using the "help" against me.  Didn't think about that.  I probably should think about making it known that I take hair loss drugs.  I will probably be known as the guy taking propecia that suffers from ED.

I remember that thread you started.  Surprised that guy still works there since you said he is a poor performer.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> It depends. I was one to one with a thinning guy my age. Next day a girl at work pointed at my crown, to let me know I'm thinning. Like I needed reminding, that just fkn hurt and upset me deep down, I just smiled and tried to forget it. But it'll bug me forever now. She doesn't realise just how much that did hurt.


 You should have pointed out something on her that wasn't great.  Oh wait, you would have gotten fired.  I forgot that pointing out someone's hair loss is exempt when it comes to workplace harassment.

----------


## Jcm800

> You should have pointed out something on her that wasn't great.  Oh wait, you would have gotten fired.  I forgot that pointing out someone's hair loss is exempt when it comes to workplace harassment.


 Yeah her husband ironically is short bald and fat, might have to remind her off that fact in future..

Times like that make finasteride more tempting.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Yeah her husband ironically is short bald and fat, might have to remind her off that fact in future..
> 
> *Times like that make finasteride more tempting.*


 You will make your final decision on fin when the time is right.  15 years ago and I would probably be anti fin like many around here.  When I started(6 months ago) I was at the critical point: Treatment options suck, take what is currently available or accept going slick bald.

----------


## Jcm800

You're right. I notice a lot of anti Fin comments cine from guys still in the comfort zone so to speak. As I have been. But getting more and more comments is alarming and hurting too often these days.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> You're right. I notice a lot of anti Fin comments cine from guys still in the comfort zone so to speak. As I have been. *But getting more and more comments is alarming and hurting too often these days*.


 True story: I went to see my grandmother about 5 months ago.  She is not your typical grandmother, all nice and sweet, she says what is on her mind.  Well during my last visit she turned to my sister and said: "I thought you said (my name omitted) was bald, he doesn't look that bad".  They actually were discussing my hair loss behind my back.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I think hair loss is very personal. If some one wants to do something about it they would start researching from the bottom, by them self. I started with Procerin, then Rogaine, then Propecia, then ******* 15% minoxidil, then generic fin, then generic minox, dutasteride and finally FUE in a couple of months. I did this all by myself, as far as doing my own research. Of course I wasn't really "alone", I had a lot of support and advice from the forums. But in the end what I mean by doing it on my own is that signed up on my own and invested time in reading a thousand threads throughout 4 different forums.

I told one person about Propecia and Rogaine, who is my best friend. I explained the details to him and he blew it off and said he won't use those drugs. He was afraid when I said first your hair will shed to come back stronger. He is now completely bald at 25 years old, I think he's a NW6. I'm never telling any one about it again unless it's on a hairloss forum or the person seems serious about trying hair loss drugs out.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

In other words, if a person approaches me about their hair loss and seems affected by it and expresses their frustration to me, then I will give that person advice.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> In other words, if a person approaches me about their hair loss and seems affected by it and expresses their frustration to me, then I will give that person advice.


 Thanks guys, I really appreciate all of your input on this.  I think I will hold off on saying anything to him.  Maybe he will notice that I have grown some hair back and ask me about it.  It sounds like it is better if he initiates any hair loss dialogue.

----------


## UK_

There are no decent options in treating hair loss, finasteride is a shitty drug that ruined my life, it's essentially chemical castration, it targets a host of other enzymes that play a part in the production of dozens of essential hormones and neurosteroids involved in proper sexual function.  Merck wants you to believe finasteride is just 5AR inhibition and nothing else, that's complete bullshit, and all the new research is proving it.

The guy at your workplace is probably smart enough to understand that sacrificing healthy sexual function for a full head of hair is an idiotic choice.  Finasteride doesnt just impact sexual function, neurosteroids and chemicals in the brain are also altered, I personally felt like a brain-dead depressed zombie in the weeks I was consuming that poison, and I've never been the same since, my visual spatial and mathematical ability were also far superior before I took the drug, I used to be a real quick thinker, on the ball, and since Finasteride, the brain fog and slow thought process hasnt really left.  It's a horrid drug for old men with prostate cancer and BPH.  *STAY AWAY*.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

UK, I am sorry finasteride screwed you up.  I really am.  I am not going to give you the usual crap that I give you anti fin guys, because what has happened to you is serious stuff and can happen to anyone.  I also agree that the treatment options available are garbage.  I hate the fact that I have to take this crap for the rest of my life.  I hate drugs of all types and would rarely even use aspirin.  

But like I mentioned in a thread earlier today, if you were to approach me 15  years ago (when I still had a good amount of hair), and told me the only thing that could possibly save my hair was fin, I would say I would rather go bald.  Today, being faced with a reflection that I am unsatisfied with, I feel I have no other choice but to at least give fin a try and see what it can do for me.  Hopefully I don't have the same issues that you have had.

I hear what you are saying though.  If I had sexual sides I would be one pissed off guy too.

----------


## Morbo

Basically what PatientlyWaiting said. I think hairloss is something very personal. I don't like people intruding on my hairloss 'problem', so unless they would specifically ask me for my opinion I would never comment on theirs.

I happen to have two new collegues at work who are 21 and 22 years old, who I get along with very well, and coincidently they both have severe thinning at the back of their head (you know the 'monk' haircut). I haven't commented on it and I probably never will. They probably have family members who made them aware of it, reminding them again will just be hurtful.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

If he asks for help I will give it.  If not, I will keep my mouth shut.  The majority have spoken.  

If a guy who was fighting hair loss came up to me and gave me advice, I would not be offended, but that is just me.

----------


## UK_

This industry is absolute garbage, there's literally NOTHING going on at the moment, since Aderans died everything has gone quiet, just a bit of news from Follica but everything has gone to shit.

2015 was the year that everyone was saying we will have a better treatment, 2010 I remember everyone was raving about Acell etc, 5 years are nearly up, only 10 months left and look... we have been let down AGAIN.

It will forever be like this, its always "5 years away", to the newcomers to this site, DONT expect there to be a better treatment in 5 years, DONT make our mistake.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> This industry is absolute garbage, there's literally NOTHING going on at the moment, since Aderans died everything has gone quiet, just a bit of news from Follica but everything has gone to shit.
> 
> 2015 was the year that everyone was saying we will have a better treatment, 2010 I remember everyone was raving about Acell etc, 5 years are nearly up, only 10 months left and look... we have been let down AGAIN.
> 
> It will forever be like this, its always "5 years away", to the newcomers to this site, DONT expect there to be a better treatment in 5 years, DONT make our mistake.


 This is a damn shame, but it's the truth.  I have gone back and started listening to The Bald Truth on youtube.  They have shows since 2011 where they mention various treatments that are "a couple of years away" or sooner.  2014 and still nothing.

Some people around here get pissed because I defend/recommend fin.  I have admitted many times that it sucks, but it is the only thing we have besides minox which isn't the greatest treatment.  Take those away and we pretty much have nothing but snake oil.  Which sadly many people are still trying.  I bet the coworker that I have mentioned in this thread has tried some kind of snake oil.  Looks like he said screw it and finally buzzed his hair.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Interesting point about possibly using the "help" against me.  Didn't think about that.  I probably should think about making it known that I take hair loss drugs.  I will probably be known as the guy taking propecia that suffers from ED.
> 
> I remember that thread you started.  Surprised that guy still works there since you said he is a poor performer.


 His performance is not his problem  :Frown:

----------


## Hicks

I wish I took before pictures of me when I started the big 3. I'm 15 months out and there it's a big difference.  I would casual say to person X "Hey man, check this out!  15 months on the Big 3. Pretty amazing stuff". 

I told my trainer I would be off 2 weeks for my HT. Told HER about the big 3 and she was skeptical.  I forward her the link to Bernstein Medical of before and after from medication.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I wish I took before pictures of me when I started the big 3. I'm 15 months out and there it's a big difference.  I would casual say to person X "Hey man, check this out!  15 months on the Big 3. Pretty amazing stuff". 
> 
> I told my trainer I would be off 2 weeks for my HT. Told HER about the big 3 and she was skeptical.  I forward her the link to Bernstein Medical of before and after from medication.


 I keep pics on my phone just in case the topic ever comes up.

----------


## DAVE52

> Are you being serious?  No, you should not approach him about his hair loss.  He might not care at all, in which case you will be perceived as nosy and rude.  If he is self conscious about it, he doesn't want you bringing attention to it.  He has the Internet, if he's worried about it there is a plethora of publicly available information for him to find on his own.


 +1 
The fact the guy buzzed his head shows that he knows he has a problem and he's dealt with it .
Don't bring it up 
Taking the " big 3 " as people like to say isn't going to bring his hair back to the way it was .

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> +1 
> The fact the guy buzzed his head shows that he knows he has a problem and he's dealt with it .
> Don't bring it up 
> Taking the " big 3 " as people like to say isn't going to bring his hair back to the way it was .


 After reading the point of view from all you guys, I just decided to leave it alone.  If he asks me for info, I will let him know what I know.  Other wise I won't bring it up.  Who knows, him buzzing his head might be his way of just saying "screw it" and moving on with this life.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> After reading the point of view from all you guys, I just decided to leave it alone.  If he asks me for info, I will let him know what I know.  Other wise I won't bring it up.  Who knows, him buzzing his head might be his way of just saying "screw it" and moving on with this life.


 But I understand wanting to tell him. Almost makes me neurotic seeing some guy just let his hair go to waste for months, years even
A friend I met last year is like NW 3.5 & his head/face are all wrong for it. His father tagged him in an old photo on FB when he was like NW1.5-2 w/ bangs....HOLY SH*T he was like another person. He was actually a goodlooking guy

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> But I understand wanting to tell him. Almost makes me neurotic seeing some guy just let his hair go to waste for months, years even
> A friend I met last year is like NW 3.5 & his head/face are all wrong for it. His father tagged him in an old photo on FB when he was like NW1.5-2 w/ bangs....HOLY SH*T he was like another person. He was actually a goodlooking guy


 I understand the potential problems getting involved could create.  I just remember my own situation.  Being misinformed destroyed my hair.  If I would have known 15 years ago what I know today, my hair might be in totally different shape.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I wish I took before pictures of me when I started the big 3. I'm 15 months out and there it's a big difference.  I would casual say to person X "Hey man, check this out!  15 months on the Big 3. Pretty amazing stuff". 
> 
> I told my trainer I would be off 2 weeks for my HT. Told HER about the big 3 and she was skeptical.  I forward her the link to Bernstein Medical of before and after from medication.


 Good for you man. I'm happy to read a positive post from a fin/minoxidil user.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> +1 
> The fact the guy buzzed his head shows that he knows he has a problem and he's dealt with it .
> Don't bring it up 
> Taking the " big 3 " as people like to say isn't going to bring his hair back to the way it was .


 I buzz my head to a zero, I bet other balding men who care about their hair loss look at me and say "Damn, I wish I could be like him, look at him, he just shaved and moved on." Little did they know I have nearly 1500 posts on a hairloss forum, and a couple hundred posts on other hair loss forums and have thought about hair loss every single day of my life since it started when I was 16 years old(now 25). Buzzing your head doesn't mean you dealt with it IMO, it could just be that you are using rogaine and finasteride/dutasteride every day just to wait to do something better about it some day.

When I see young/or middle aged men with a shaved head I don't assume he's happy about it or that that is his final resolution to his hair loss. I see it more like he could have moved on yes, but also it could be a temporary thing.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> " Little did they know I have nearly 1500 posts on a hairloss forum, and a couple hundred posts on other hair loss forums
> 
> Buzzing your head doesn't mean you dealt with it IMO, it could just be that you are using rogaine and finasteride/dutasteride every day just to wait to do something better about it some day.
> 
> When I see young/or middle aged men with a shaved head I don't assume he's happy about it or that that is his final resolution to his hair loss. I see it more like he could have moved on yes, but also it could be a temporary thing.


 I have been buzzing my head for about 10 years.  I was not happy with it when I first started, and not happy about it now.  I do it because in my eyes this is the best option for the quantity of hair that I have.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

I shave my head cause i dont like it when it grows to a certain length there is times when im lazy and i just let it grow...but still...funny how things change though there was a time i dreaded the horse shoe look now i walk round shops etc with no care in the world when im in my lazy moods...i remember i was in the shop once with my hood up cause i still had it up from when i was outside cause it was cold i keep it up cause im not in that certain shop i was in for long...and i took it of to prove a point...because i use to hide it (when it wasnt at it worse just some thinning)with hairstyles now i dont no more...it just came to mind to do it i suppose its a little "**** you" to the hairloss problem cause how it made me feel once upon a time and now it dont bother me nomore.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Just throw my 2 cents in.

I was out on valantines day, got a haircut. But this time I told my hairdresser to keep my fringe longer and slightly longer on top - giving me a NW1 apperance.

I got SO MUCH attention, girls winking at me, blowing kisses. Girls with boyfriends, holding my hand after meeting them for 2 minutes, and telling me to stay with them if I jokingly say I have gotta go.

Last month, my hairline was more exposed after a haircut, I got told that I looked gay and ugly by a girl. Another person thought I looked like I was 30+. I am now getting IDed.

So my point is, OP you should tell him about treatments, at least he can buy some time that way and get a wife.

----------


## custards

> I wish somebody would have given me advice years ago.  A family member, friend, casual acquaintance, anybody.  What do you guys think?


 It's a nice idea but I reckon either look to make a friend or leave it alone.  It's kind of an awkward thing to discuss sincerely for many people.  Often people will joke and pretend not to care about it.  On the other hand everyone appreciates having a friend going through similar things, and possibly being able to tease out the topic in the right setting.  

Also yeah it's hard to read someone by their hairstyles like you mentioned...  The way I see it:  having a bit of a combover is a relatively tidy option for people with very limited options.  Denial or not, people won't part their hair through all the thin spots because it looks even sillier than a combover.  Shaving is another tidy option but it doesn't necessarily mean acceptance.  People seem to respect it more, but I mean buzzing it takes more effort than letting it grow, so I can't really imagine what someone's mental state is either way...

----------


## Jcm800

> Just throw my 2 cents in.
> 
> I was out on valantines day, got a haircut. But this time I told my hairdresser to keep my fringe longer and slightly longer on top - giving me a NW1 apperance.
> 
> I got SO MUCH attention, girls winking at me, blowing kisses. Girls with boyfriends, holding my hand after meeting them for 2 minutes, and telling me to stay with them if I jokingly say I have gotta go.
> 
> Last month, my hairline was more exposed after a haircut, I got told that I looked gay and ugly by a girl. Another person thought I looked like I was 30+. I am now getting IDed.
> 
> So my point is, OP you should tell him about treatments, at least he can buy some time that way and get a wife.


 So you'd recommend a co-worker take a drug that you won't touch with a stick yourself?

I think your opinion of Finasteride might change once you develop a bad patch..each day passes mine is .

----------


## Jcm800

..a bald patch even*

----------


## DAVE52

> When I see young/or middle aged men with a shaved head I don't assume he's happy about it or that that is his final resolution to his hair loss.* I see it more like he could have moved on yes, but also it could be a temporary thing*.


 Yea, he might not be happy about buzzing it , but what are his options : buzz it or walk around looking like a dork with a comb over or thinning hair .

And temporary for what ?

You really think there is going to be some miracle cure that will grow all your hair back ?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Just throw my 2 cents in.
> 
> I was out on valantines day, got a haircut. But this time I told my hairdresser to keep my fringe longer and slightly longer on top - giving me a NW1 apperance.
> 
> I got SO MUCH attention, girls winking at me, blowing kisses. Girls with boyfriends, holding my hand after meeting them for 2 minutes, and telling me to stay with them if I jokingly say I have gotta go.
> 
> Last month, my hairline was more exposed after a haircut, I got told that I looked gay and ugly by a girl. Another person thought I looked like I was 30+. I am now getting IDed.
> 
> So my point is, OP you should tell him about treatments, at least he can buy some time that way and get a wife.


 Your 2 cents are worth at least $2000.  I gotta go find my coworker and tell him about treatments before it's too late.

----------


## inspects

> Your 2 cents are worth at least $2000.  I gotta go find my coworker and tell him about treatments before it's too late.


 I'm with you bro, I wish someone would have said something to me about the options available, I had NO idea, because I didn't look.

I basically just thought, hell, I'm losing my hair like no tomorrow, may as well make the best of it, so I just ignored it.

I certainly wish I would have found this forum years ago.

I've had a transplant since, I'm thrilled with the results, but I could of had this done years ago knowing what I know now.

Anyway, life goes on, I'm on Fin and Rogaine now and couldn't be happier. I have the hair I want and stopped the loss. BUT I could have done this a LONG time ago.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm with you bro, I wish someone would have said something to me about the options available, I had NO idea, because I didn't look.
> 
> I basically just thought, hell, I'm losing my hair like no tomorrow, may as well make the best of it, so I just ignored it.
> 
> I certainly wish I would have found this forum years ago.
> 
> I've had a transplant since, I'm thrilled with the results, but I could of had this done years ago knowing what I know now.
> 
> Anyway, life goes on, I'm on Fin and Rogaine now and couldn't be happier. I have the hair I want and stopped the loss. BUT I could have done this a LONG time ago.


 Yeah, misinformation killed my hair.  I tried to seek the advice of doctors, but surprisingly they knew less than I did.  I just hate to see somebody go through severe hair loss if they don't have to.

----------


## Hicks

> Yeah, misinformation killed my hair.  I tried to seek the advice of doctors, but surprisingly they knew less than I did.  I just hate to see somebody go through severe hair loss if they don't have to.


 My Dermatologist told me to take 2.5mg of Fin.  I questioned her about it and I knew she didn't have a clue.  I just got the perscription and RAN!  Never went back.

Actually the only reason that I looked into Propecia is a friend told me about it.  I was telling him that my dam hair is falling out (only after my dad told me my hair looked like sh*t).  He said take propecia.  I was like what's that? Then I found all these great Hair Loss Forums with very positive people.  

For real, I am glad I found these forums and the few guys that I've talked to on the phone about this mess.

----------


## inspects

> Your 2 cents are worth at least $2000.  I gotta go find my coworker and tell him about treatments before it's too late.


 Did you say anything to him?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I just cant get myself to do it.  Not out of the blue.  I need to find a way where he is the one that brings it up, then I would feel more comfortable saying "this is what I am using...".  I am sure he would feel more comfortable about it also.  I will let you guys know if I ever have the talk with him.

----------


## Dan26

Ya man if you bring it up you should start by mentioning your own hairloss and that u take some stuff and it actually works etc 

and yeahyeahyeah no doubt that those instances with woman were based mostly off your behavior not your hair....You prob felt like shit after the bad haircut and like a million bucks after the one that made you look nw1, and woman picked up on it.

----------


## inspects

> I just cant get myself to do it.  Not out of the blue.  I need to find a way where he is the one that brings it up, then I would feel more comfortable saying "this is what I am using...".  I am sure he would feel more comfortable about it also.  I will let you guys know if I ever have the talk with him.


 Good luck, like you and I said, we both wish someone would have mentioned options years ago, but I was ignorant of anything related to hair loss until I happened to find this forum.

Now that I've had a transplant, I've told several friends about the options available, one of my friends went and had a transplant as well. He is happy as hell with the results too, and wished he would have known how easy this is years ago.

When talking to people its really incredible the lack of knowledge people actually have about loss. Me included until 18-20 months ago.

----------


## tedwuji

> I have been thinking about this topic for about a week now.  Maybe some of you can chime in with your experiences and thoughts.
> 
> I have this coworker that recently buzzed his head and I noticed his extensive hair loss.  He covered it up pretty well before with a comb over.  I did notice his crown loss prior to him buzzing his head, but didn't realize how bad the loss really was.  I would say he is diffused NW4, in his early thirties.  This coworker and I aren't close friends or anything like that, we just talk here and there.
> 
> Do you guys think I should get involved and tell him about available treatments?  Should I just leave it alone and not get him involved in all this insanity?  Have any of you ever given unsolicited hair loss advice?  Maybe it is too late to save my coworker, but what about earlier norwoods?  What is the protocol on giving hair loss advice?
> 
> I wish somebody would have given me advice years ago.  A family member, friend, casual acquaintance, anybody.  What do you guys think?


 I hope you got invovled. Your co-worker needed you. I need to know you didn't let him down.

----------


## BaldBearded

He had the guts to ditch the combover... and say **** it to his baldness.

If you were to say ANYTHING (but I wouldn't)... you could say, with no hint of sarcasm... "nice haircut".

----------


## LusciousLadyLocks

I've told tons of women about how I've regrown my hair.  I made it about me, not them, but I often got a crowd of women around me, wanting to know my secret.

Most women have noticeable hair loss by menopause.  Because it isn't concentrated in just one area, many don't equate it to actual hair loss.  They say, "My hair is thinner now!" but don't think it's actually early stages of balding,  Most women will have very advanced hair loss by the age of 80.  You think the old lady chop-and-curl is a fashion statement?  It's to hide thin hair!

Anyway, women, I think, are more willing to talk about a LOT of things than men are.  At the same time, women shy away from serious treatments much more.  "Oh, but I'm not BALDING!"  Yeah.  Yeah, you are.  But you can't put it that way!

----------

